# Assistant with job hunting



## Patnono (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi, I have begun looking for a job went to a job center that is connected to the state.  The trainer that's suppose to be helping me with my resume has a bit of an attitude and is impatient.  As it goes right now, I wrote him back requesting an appointment with him, no reply?  Where can I get assistance in getting help with this?  Thanks


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2019)

Patnono said:


> Hi, I have begun looking for a job went to a job center that is connected to the state.  The trainer that's suppose to be helping me with my resume has a bit of an attitude and is impatient.  As it goes right now, I wrote him back requesting an appointment with him, no reply?  Where can I get assistance in getting help with this?  Thanks



I doubt there's anywhere else free.  I think you have to swallow your pride and be patient -- You do not have to like the guy, but you DO need his help.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 8, 2019)

I understand that, the thing is he's not, but was dismissive with me.  He was suppose to teach me how to do one, instead he said he would fix the one I did with a template, but didn't like the template, but I tried anyway, he wrote me back saying he couldn't help with it? No reply to my request for an appointment?  So I went on a site called thumbtack and found someone I can afford to write one for me.  Task done, so I don't have to deal with him anymore, that's his Job there.  I have lined up job fairs to go too, so hopefully the new resume will work?


----------



## Knight (Feb 9, 2019)

Patnono said:


> I understand that, the thing is he's not, but was dismissive with me. He was suppose to teach me how to do one, instead he said he would fix the one I did with a template, but didn't like the template, but I tried anyway, he wrote me back saying he couldn't help with it? No reply to my request for an appointment? So I went on a site called thumbtack and found someone I can afford to write one for me. Task done, so I don't have to deal with him anymore, that's his Job there. I have lined up job fairs to go too, so hopefully the new resume will work?




Good onya you solved your situation yourself. 


The internet is full of information. Ever curious, and not needing to find a job I Googled free resume template to see what was available. If I did want to submit a resume my choice would be to use a template as a guide. 


Out of the many this 1st. site with formats that can be copied  one seemed like a good one.


https://resumecompanion.com/resume-templates/basic-templates/#Simple-Templates


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for your support &#55357;&#56841;


----------

